# Help identifying my boat



## Blake.lee29 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a 1993 16 foot Osprey according to the title. But I have never been able to find any info on Osprey boats. Most of them seem to be much larger boats. Have any of yall ever heard of them?

It looks identical to a cape horn 16 and 1993 is when the company started. The boat has been rebuilt and I kinda think that they may have used another title? Any ideas?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Do I understand the question as to be "You don't know what brand of boat you own?"


----------



## Blake.lee29 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ha. Pretty much. Like I said the title says Osprey and its got one so thats all that matters but I have never heard of Osprey. Just wondering if anyone else has?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah I have heard of them, they are made by (I think) Aquasport.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Blake...that does look like a small cape. You are a boat tradin fool... you've had about 10 boats since Ive known you. How far out are you going to take it.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey I did some comparison photos for you and you may be right the hull may be a Cape Horn. Here is a link to a 1994 Cape Horn 17 I found on boattrader for comparison. http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1994-CAPE-HORN-17-97539731


----------



## Blake.lee29 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hum...not ten but too many for sure. I actually sold a 17.5 Aquasport Osprey to get this. I've had it for about a year now but not been to far out.


----------



## Blake.lee29 (Dec 16, 2010)

I just looked up aquasport and the didn't make a 16 ' boat in 1993? Oh well not super important. Just something thats always bugged me.


----------



## fishknot (Apr 26, 2008)

*Osprey boats*

go to uscg.mil and click on recalls and safety defects, then click on manufacturer ID and enter the MIC (manufacturers identification code ) , you can find the MIC on the stern, right rear of boat, it's the first 3 letters in your hull identification number which is 12 characters long. the last 2 numbers of your HIN indicate year made. 
if you need any further guidance pm me.
I typed in osprey and came up with 13 results which u have to narrow down. I believe your boat was made in Chiefland, fl and the company is now out of business. There is another company that may have bought the mold and started manufacturing boats again under another osprey name.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you build the t-top?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

does look like an early Cape, its pretty common for a company going out of business to sell their mold to another boat company. it could be the small design that CH bought and where origionally started from


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Look at the starting letters of the serial number on the right side of the transom. They'll indicate the boat builder.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The Osprey by Aquasport is a total different animal.

You can easily see that this boat is a Cape Horn knock off. Pull a mold off of a boat, change a couple of small things and call yourself a boat manufacture.

It has been done a LOT.

Why the tabs and the Dolfin?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I built t tops for Osprey Boats under my first company name of Afforadable Aluminum Products. They were a "splash" of the Cape Horn 16 ft. made in Chiefland Fl. I used to drive 4 tops a week down there until the owner stiffed me on a load. They went out of bizz. some time ago. Another Cape Horn copy about the same time was a Palm Beach made in Olive Point Miss. by Dynasty boat mfg. who are still makeing boats today.


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

Do not confuse the small Osprey formerly made in this region with the bigger Osprey boats made in the Northwest USA. I believe they make mid-20's and larger.


----------



## dragline (Jan 13, 2011)

*i gotta vote for Cape Horn*

maybe they bought the mold from Osprey?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Take it by Ch they should be able to tell you. Aren't they still in Milton?


----------



## Blake.lee29 (Dec 16, 2010)

No I didn't make the top... I wanted one and a few other features and figured it was cheaper to buy the boat set up the way I wanted it. The trim tabs were on there when I bought it... The old owner couldn't get it to plane out right even with them. I thought it was the prop and had it pitched but that didn't help. Long story short after a few trips to the shop a stupid looking hydrofoil did the trick and it rides much better.


----------



## Blake.lee29 (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh and thanks for the advice... I've yet to visit the boat to get the info but will soon.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i was talking to a friiend who use to build boats for cape horn i asked him about the osprey and he told me that it was an old cape horn mold sold to the manufaturer of osprey boats he said they only made three models 16,19,21, but there was wood used in the floors that was not sealed properly and had a ton of recalls that actually put them out of business he said cape horn no longer sells there molds they destroy them


----------



## Blake.lee29 (Dec 16, 2010)

yep... I'd say thats it because the previous owner redid everything on the boat 7 or 8 years ago. The floors must have been soft


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Blake - you mentioned the hydrofoil helping the boat. I was wondering if you explain the "realistic" benefits or if anyone else on this thread had experience using them. Marketing says that they can help the boat plane faster, ride better, and possibly better fuel economy. I don't like the idea of drilling holes in my cavitation plate and potential stresses on it. Any people with "real life" experiences have an opinion?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Seachaser 186 said:


> Blake - you mentioned the hydrofoil helping the boat. I was wondering if you explain the "realistic" benefits or if anyone else on this thread had experience using them. Marketing says that they can help the boat plane faster, ride better, and possibly better fuel economy. I don't like the idea of drilling holes in my cavitation plate and potential stresses on it. Any people with "real life" experiences have an opinion?


 
This is the only way to go!! Hope it helps
http://www.permatrims.com/


----------



## Blake.lee29 (Dec 16, 2010)

It definitely helps get it on plane quicker... as far as the rest I dont know. I dont keep up with my fuel economy or other data. I got the cheapest one Acadamy had to offer and spent 50 dollars. They had one that didnt require drilling that was 150 I think. 

The ones that Dailysaw put a link up to looked good. I have seen the cheap one that I bought on an older boat and it had a lot of sun damage??? I guess you get what you pay for... I'd throw up another thread and I'm sure you'd get a much better answer than mine.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys for the info


----------



## tbooth (Sep 26, 2011)

*93 osprey*

we bought the exact same boat last year had to have the flooring completely rebuilt we have searched and searched for information on this boat and this is the only one we have been able to find. have you found anymore info on this?


----------



## fishykivette (Dec 27, 2011)

In the process of restoring one from near grave conditions caught it in time with no rot on the transom. Building it from the hull up, most everything will be replaced. Traded a 1960's "v"hull aluminum rivited 13.5' jon boat and a hundred dollars for it. Totally worth it with the Johnson 88Special on the rear. Mechanically sound engine, and the hull is the best part. No leaks no patches just needs a little gel coat restorer.


----------

